
Goby: Develop iOS apps with ClojureScript - hellofunk
https://github.com/mfikes/goby
======
tblomseth
Please note that the creator, @mfikes, as stated at the end of the readme has
moved on to using React Native with ClojureScript + Om.

I can attest to how his Ambly REPL in that mix is a winning combination having
used it since this past summer. Being able to reload transpiled CLJS code and
manipulate the state of a running iOS app is nothing short of awesome.

------
hellofunk
This part is particularly impressive, considering the very high level style
that Clojurescript brings to any project:

[https://github.com/mfikes/goby#performance](https://github.com/mfikes/goby#performance)

